# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Tight budget

## samba

Hey all,

Duck shooting time. Im looking for the cheapest shot gun i can find without being a complete bucket of crap will be used on opening day and probly and dozen or so round put through it a year after opening.

Was lookin at maverick 88 pump from guncity any comments would be appreciated.

----------


## Toby

The Guncity 870 is cheap as chips and has last me last season with a slab put through it and treated pretty rough. Its a heavy gun though.

----------


## CreepingDeath

I would take the maverick i had one. Its not an oil painting but it never failed and its heaps lighter than fhe gun city 870

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

semi or pump? Gun city 870 IS a piece of shit.

Mossberg is pretty decent mate

Stoeger semi is not that bad and very reasonably priced

----------


## Scouser

Mossy Maverick 88..........got me birds last season, upgraded to a Mossy 500 for this year, should get either for $500 max on trade me.......

----------


## Toby

The other pump I have in the cupboard is a Stoeger P350, its light and shoots great. Waaaaaaaaay better then the gc870. Don't think it's the cheapest though.

----------


## john m

Mossberg 500a secondhand or new.Not the tightest or smoothest but will keep on going with any ammo.It is the US armys choice and has been in use with them for years.The military version is the 590A1 but the action is the same as the 500.

----------


## Survy

Reloaders got maverick 88 $399

Mossberg Maverick 88 12g All Purpose

----------


## Spudattack

Does it have to be a pump or semi? What about a double? You can pick up a baikal o/u or sxs for around 250 to 3 hundy, they are pretty rugged.

----------


## john m

Baikels are built like a tank but make sure it's safe for STEEL shot. Russian fixed chokes are usually very tight not something I would like to put a 36gm steel load through.The top gun in the photo [mossberg 500a combo]was $450 second hand and I redid the wood, long barrel is modified choke good for steel but they also come with screw in chokes.

----------


## samba

Im easy dosent have to be semi or pump just not a single barrel can be second hand if anyone know of one.

Cheers for all the feed back!!!

----------


## dogmatix

> Im easy dosent have to be semi or pump just not a single barrel can be second hand if anyone know of one.
> 
> Cheers for all the feed back!!!


Judging by the last 2 years efforts, I'll be willing to sell you my Remington 870 for a $1 an hour into opening day.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## BRADS

Remy pump :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CrazyGame16

Used a mossberg 590 as backup for 2 years in Iraq, and use the 500 here in the states for shooting bunnies and squirrels, love the gun.  It's simple and reliable, never had it fail.

----------


## Spudattack

Baikal Shotgun - Steel shot | Trade Me

Here ya go, all ready for steel, built like a brick shit house and nicer to look at than a cheap pump! :Thumbsup:

----------


## lostlegend

Samba I've seen you shoot, you need a semi, this isn't the best shot gun in the world but might suit you for a while till the little one is older and you are allowed to spend some money on a new gun.

Escort Magnum 12 Gauge Semi-auto | Trade Me

----------


## Vapour

> semi or pump? Gun city 870 IS a piece of shit.
> 
> Mossberg is pretty decent mate
> 
> Stoeger semi is not that bad and very reasonably priced


+ 1 Stoeger semi or an 870 "proper" Remington/mossberg 500 pump

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dirtyhabit

2nd hand Remington 870

----------


## hillclima

I have a Mossberg 9200 semi for sale in palmy you are welcome to have a look and put some shots through if you are interested

----------


## Maca49

> Baikal Shotgun - Steel shot | Trade Me
> 
> Here ya go, all ready for steel, built like a brick shit house and nicer to look at than a cheap pump!


Did these have chromed barrels? If so reamed may be a bitch?

----------


## Spudattack

> Did these have chromed barrels? If so reamed may be a bitch?


Nah,  pretty sure they a straight steel barrel, my one has been reamed and is sweet.

----------


## Dundee

I have a spare escort pump,Samba after the best price I can get

----------


## samba

[QUOTE=lostlegend;100208]Samba I've seen you shoot, you need a semi, this isn't the best shot gun in the world but might suit you for a while till the little one is older and you are allowed to spend some money on a new gun.


HAHA Iv also seen you shoot mate!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## kotuku

In a semi ,the baikal will do all you ask of it and then some.at a risk of being called heretic have a squizz at the latest Escort semis -marked improvement from early models.one of which i have (and is bloody reliable). these are another in your budget scenario.

----------


## Timmay

> Baikal Shotgun - Steel shot | Trade Me
>  nicer to look at than a cheap pump!


This

----------


## kotuku

> In a semi ,the baikal will do all you ask of it and then some.at a risk of being called heretic have a squizz at the latest Escort semis -marked improvement from early models.one of which i have (and is bloody reliable). these are another in your budget scenario.


 that gun in lost legends quote is a late model escort and if whats stated is right -not a bad buy.whatever you get keep the maintainence up as the old bring it home from shooting chuck it in the cupboard and forget it willsee your gunsmith earning lots of your hardearned bucks in short time.

----------


## Scouser

> that gun in lost legends quote is a late model escort and if whats stated is right -not a bad buy.whatever you get keep the maintainence up as the old bring it home from shooting chuck it in the cupboard and forget it willsee your gunsmith earning lots of your hardearned bucks in short time.


Spot on kotuku.....and dont forget to clean and oil the choke!!!!!...there real bastards to remove when rusted in...........I know!!!!!!!!

----------


## kotuku

yes squire -my old girl went doggy on2 3/4"loads yesterday ,spittin &fartinwith loading into breech..took her apart today -hmmmmm;reminder to self -dont oil fucking magazine spring when using in sandy dusty regions ;sand is not conducive to smooth functioning.she fed ok on3"'loads tho.
 all parts soaked for 30mins in petrol thinners mix then given thorough blowdry with compressed air ,put coupla drips of oi lin essential places and put her back in one piece.
 then get a call from a cobber back in nz from over the ditch.his FAL is due so has the local AO workinhis ring off sortinit out before he heads back.wanted me as security referee ,so iokd it.Ao's apprently visiting to view my setup .that got a complete revamp &triple check as well before the visitors arrive. still nice fat canada breasts for tea and have just taken delivery of 30odd pigeons so "organic meat" wise im pretty flush.

----------


## 6MMBR

If a bikal fits you, get a bikal ,or get what ever dose. 
Shot guns are a very personal weapon.
Just try not to become a sprayer if you go semi or pump.

Hay kotuku ,how did you cook your them Canada's ,
I shot a few recently , never had before, slow cooked for 8 hours and they were like chewing on a wheel barrow tyre.
Any tips

----------


## kotuku

yes squire.breast em. right lay the bird bellyup facing you .run your finger down centre line and you'llfeel the breast bone.run your knife alonf \g each side of it from collarbone to end of ribcage.
now take ya fingers and work between skin and meat till you see legs and wing joints etc. right get a wee knife and peel the breasts off by following rib contours with blade.do same to collarbones running knife down them as a guide.
 with a little work you should have two plump lumps of meat. cookin em.
  a couple of recipes I use ,three in fact.first of all take the breast and slice it very thinly across the grain.marinate in your favourite marinade,then when youre ready ,a quick douse in a breadbag with a little cornflour (seasoned)and into a smoking hot pan to "stirfry". serve with rice ,noodles vegeies (your choice) .add a little of the cornflour and a dollopof ale youre sinking whilst cooking into the marinade and drop it inot the pan -voila -ya tasy sauce!
 no2-Great kiwisausage rolls (aka gooserolls).get yaself some flakey pastry and follow directions rollit out into a large rectangle(s).now grab a goose breast and a ppacket of sausage meat or even empty some raw sausages .put all this ina food processor and whizz her up.season with whatever you like -garlic,chilla tomato sauce salt pepper etc etc.
 right now lay lines of the meat on ya pastry -roll em up into a long tube and cut into 3"lengths. onto a big oven tray and into a hot oven.keep an eye on the buggers and any strangers in the kitchen(especially those dribbling from the mouth like a hungry lab).when the buggers are nice &golden whip em out and rip into em fresh.a little sauce on the isde helps but again whatever you desire.
 last is me goosedog.take a hotdog roli or breadstick &split it lengthwise.stirfry your geese as in recipe one ,then do the same to a thinly sliced onion.make up some gray (or recipe one sauce)and heap the lot onto the open roll smother in sauce ,kickout the bloody intruders and hoe in fast.
 alright while im at ithers ya bonus.do ya recipe one stir fry goose and vegies.keep warm in a casserole dish ,whilst youmake a big pot of mashed spud,plenty of butter &seasoning to your hearts content.now layer the spud ontop of the goose etc ,salt 7pepper and big lumps of butter dotted about it -into the hot oven for 30-40mins til top golden brown and thenserve up and hoe in.the meat can be a little chewy on anolder bird but a young bugger (meat has a more pinkish tinge)can be suprisingly tender.
   before i go-this meat is organic and does have a pretty good effect on your organs,so for gods sake if you feel a gas buildup ,do not lift your buttcheek and let it slip.these bursts often are "silent but violent".
 anyhow thats my gordon ramsey speech so bums up and into it old son.

----------


## 6MMBR

Awesome man, 
I'll give the goose a 2nd chance. 
I had such disgust in what I cooked I vowed never to shoot another.
Mine was not pink so I'm guessing I got old ones.

No worry with the bowels mate I've been in east Africa for a long time.
Bum wees is just a part of life LOL

----------


## skeet72

turners sports have a nice 870 remmeny for sale i can get you the details if you want.
 i have 2 of my own 870s

----------


## samba

Thanks for all the advice i aquired me a Beretta semi for a while until i can buy a keeper.

----------


## kotuku

> yes squire -my old girl went doggy on2 3/4"loads yesterday ,spittin &fartinwith loading into breech..took her apart today -hmmmmm;reminder to self -dont oil fucking magazine spring when using in sandy dusty regions ;sand is not conducive to smooth functioning.she fed ok on3"'loads tho.
>  all parts soaked for 30mins in petrol thinners mix then given thorough blowdry with compressed air ,put coupla drips of oi lin essential places and put her back in one piece.
>  then get a call from a cobber back in nz from over the ditch.his FAL is due so has the local AO workinhis ring off sortinit out before he heads back.wanted me as security referee ,so iokd it.Ao's apprently visiting to view my setup .that got a complete revamp &triple check as well before the visitors arrive. still nice fat canada breasts for tea and have just taken delivery of 30odd pigeons so "organic meat" wise im pretty flush.


yes gents an update to that wee quote.in fact the piston on the escort had a massive crack 3/4 of the way around 
 the end that butts against the bolt carrier is surrounded by a hefty spring locked with a screw on collar. when this piston was machined and the collar thread cut i can only assume the metal left was slightly thin and with a multitude of hefty thumps as the old girl fired it finally stress fractured , resulting in an angled end which bound on the mag tube.
With spares in my cupboard ,simple to bang a new 2nd hand piston on .also broke the rubber ring,so a quick hunt in my plumbing supplies finds another "O"ring.
bugger me -we're up &away again.fixed for SFA,no gunsmith bills and money for ales!

----------


## misfire

Gun City 870 is a piece of shit? Pray tell why, please mate.






> semi or pump? Gun city 870 IS a piece of shit.
> 
> Mossberg is pretty decent mate
> 
> Stoeger semi is not that bad and very reasonably priced

----------


## PerazziSC3

They are a base level gun that is a copy of an already cheap gun using cheap parts. Are you taking the piss?

----------


## misfire

Not taking the piss at all,mate. Shot the shit out of mine.  Home load slugs, buck 00 and ring the gong at 100 metres more often than not with round ball and Lee 1 oz. Even shot clays. I realise that it's a copy and all that ( jeez, I even run a Great Wall 4x4) but if it's dangerous in your experience, I need to know. Shit, I'll bury the bastard tomorrow!

----------


## PerazziSC3

Haha na not dangerous at all, just not the greatest quality, a bit hit and miss. If ypurs goes good then thats awesome, but not my cup of tea

----------


## misfire

Ahh... good then. I'll keep pumping the bugger. Cheers.

----------

